# **CLUB FULL***New club forming in South Fulton county



## ArrowSlinger07 (Jan 10, 2017)

****CLUB IS FULL******
THANK EVERYONE FOR THE INTEREST

DO NOT REPLY DIRECTLY TO THIS AD
ONLY EMAIL

******** To everyone that has responded so far please be patient. I have talked to a few guys that want to lower the members. I will respond as needed. Just be patient.  Thanks to everyone that has interest. But there are a ton.***********Thanks


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 10, 2017)

what is your email?


----------



## ArrowSlinger07 (Jan 10, 2017)

Deerturkeyhunter@msn.com


----------



## hdq 7900 (Jan 12, 2017)

Is this in archery only section of Fulton Co


----------



## mharris8200 (Jan 12, 2017)

i sent you an email my number is 6789722054


----------

